# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  هكذا يا عراقُ

## أميرة قوس النصر

يقول الشاعر الكبير / عبد الرحمن العشماوي

هكذا يا عراقُ ، واراكَ عنَّا 
في وحولِ الرَّدَى جُنونُ الرِّفاقِ 
هكذَا يا عراقُ صِرْتَ حبيباً 
بينَ باغٍ ومُلْحدٍ أَفَّاقِ 
يا شذا المجد في عراقِ الأَماني 
والمنايا ، والوَرْدِ والحُرَّاق 
يا شذا المجد في عراق التَّجلِّي 
والتَّخلّيِ ، والخِصْبِ والإملاقِ 
طوَّقَتْ أمتي الحوادثُ ، حتّى 
أصبحتْ تشتكي من الأطواقِ 
ما يَئِسْناَ-واللهِ-إناَّ لنرجو 
فَرَجَ اللهِ ، بعدَ هذا الخِنَاقِ 
ما يئسْناَ ، فإِنَّ طَعْم المآسي 
في سبيل الرحمنِ ،حَلْوُ المذاقِ 
سوف تفنى حجَافلُ الظُّلمِ مهما 
أحكمتْ غُلَّها على الأَعناقِ 
يدّعي المُدَّعونَ،والحقُّ شَمْسٌ 
تُلْجِمُ المُدَّعينَ بالإشْراقِ 
.
.
.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Frown:

----------

